# Brauche ne Beschäftigung



## Guest (19. Nov 2006)

Hi

ich hab das Forum schon durchforstet aber nix gefunden.. Ich brauche Vorschläge was ich denn programmieren könnte.. Entweder ein sinnvolles Programm oder ein Spiel.. ZU schwer sollte es allerdng nicht sein.. hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Vorschläge für mich.


----------



## dieta (19. Nov 2006)

Vorschlag: Ein Texteditor mit Syntaxhighlighting, Suchen-und-Ersetzen etc.


----------



## André Uhres (19. Nov 2006)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=28619


----------



## Guest (19. Nov 2006)

Danke hab ich vorhe nicht gefunden das Topic :/

@dieta meinste so ne art emacs für windows?


----------

